# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Productos de Cobre de última generación

## Disper. Bioestimulantes

Archivo adjunto 16478
El uso del cobre es una práctica agrícola muy extendida. 
Está considerado como un nutriente esencial que desempeña diferentes funciones en el metabolismo vegetal:  Ejerce un importante papel en la formación de la clorofilaInterviene en el proceso de la respiración celularInterviene en la transpiraciónSintetiza las proteínasActiva diversos procesos enzimáticos 
Además de su función nutricional, el cobre tiene la capacidad de actuar frente a enfermedades fúngicas y bacterianas. Este precisamente es uno de los propósitos más frecuentes de su implementación. 
Pero... ¿son todos tan eficientes? ¿Qué es un cobre de nueva generación?   Leer:  La nueva generación. Cobres solubles. Resultados sin fronteras.Temas similares: Productos de Cobre de última generación Salinidad. Llegó la Hora de los Productos de Nueva Generación KreyoMet: Instrumentos y Equipos de última generación para el control de plagas y enfermedades, y manejo general del cultivo. KreyoMet: Las Trampas de Monitoreo y Estaciones Meteorológicas de última generación. KreyoMet: Las Trampas de Monitoreo y Estaciones Meteorológicas de última generación.

----------

